# Anyone Got Any Hot Tips On A Cheap Burner?



## popmedium (22/3/12)

Hello lads!

I've been scouring the forums and the internet. I've read all the older posts on burners but I was wondering if anyone has any current tips on getting a cheap burner? Thinking Spiral or Nasa, pretty much anything except the 2/3/4 Ring burners.

http://www.leeswarehouse.com/productShow.asp?id=636
These are no longer in stock.

http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classic-SP10-H...GBQ/ref=lh_ni_t
Something like this would be perfect. Ofcourse they don't ship to Australia.

I'm kind of hoping I can do it for less that $80. I've looked at all the usual Home Brew site but everything seems a but to far out of my range.

Thanks lads!

Joel


----------



## freezkat (22/3/12)

I was watching a fella convert a keg into a keggle and he said you can make a nice burner out of the Spear. He didn't show how but I wish he would have.


----------



## Malted (22/3/12)

joel connolly said:


> http://www.leeswarehouse.com/productShow.asp?id=636
> These are no longer in stock.


Holy crap that was cheap!

Check out Asian and Oriental Supermarkets. If they sell big aluminium and SS pots, chances are they will sell Italian spiral burners on stands or mongolian burners on stands, I have even heard of them selling NASA style burners. We have a place in Adelaide called Hong Kong Hardware and they sell Italian spirals and Mongolian jobbies right next to huge ass pots.


----------



## brettprevans (22/3/12)

Malted said:


> Holy crap that was cheap!
> 
> Check out Asian and Oriental Supermarkets. If they sell big aluminium and SS pots, chances are they will sell Italian spiral burners on stands or mongolian burners on stands, I have even heard of them selling NASA style burners. We have a place in Adelaide called Hong Kong Hardware and they sell Italian spirals and Mongolian jobbies right next to huge ass pots.


lets be clear, they are knock off or 'style' burners, not the actual real deal. you may get what you pay for.

or be patient and see what people sell on AHB and other brewing boards.


----------



## iralosavic (22/3/12)

joel connolly said:


> Hello lads!
> 
> I've been scouring the forums and the internet. I've read all the older posts on burners but I was wondering if anyone has any current tips on getting a cheap burner? Thinking Spiral or Nasa, pretty much anything except the 2/3/4 Ring burners.
> 
> ...



There is a model of Italian Spiral floating around that is $90 with a stand, but doesn't come with a regulator. 

I saw a 100,000btu burner with integrated stand at BCF last time I was there. Looked good, but was $130


----------



## The_Duck (22/3/12)

I got mine from a mob in Braeside - Keefer Brothers. They were excellent to deal with.

http://www.keeferbros.com.au/burners.shtml

I got their 20 jet Mongolian burner model WS1020-060 which is rated at 120 MJ.

It came with burner, reg, shutoff tap and flexi hose delivered for about $110.

It has never missed a beat and it cranks out the heat like you wouldn't believe. The concrete in my garage where my burner sits is still hot the next morning






Using a 9KG gas bottle I get about 4 brews out of the bottle.

While you could get bigger burners, there may not be the same efficiency between heat and gas bottle usage.


Duck


----------



## QldKev (22/3/12)

iralosavic said:


> There is a model of Italian Spiral floating around that is $90 with a stand, but doesn't come with a regulator.
> 
> I saw a 100,000btu burner with integrated stand at BCF last time I was there. Looked good, but was $130


Funny thing it I think they are one of the best burners on the market. 




I've got a couple of links to NASA style burners that can still be purchased. Note, they require a jet to also be purchased (only a couple of $, but you need it) 
Goto qldkev.net, under homebrew, LPG Burner discussion page

QldKev


----------



## Acasta (22/3/12)

Also interested in this. I'll follow the thread.


----------



## milob40 (22/3/12)

joel connolly said:


> Hello lads!
> 
> I've been scouring the forums and the internet. I've read all the older posts on burners but I was wondering if anyone has any current tips on getting a cheap burner? Thinking Spiral or Nasa, pretty much anything except the 2/3/4 Ring burners.
> 
> ...


what type of brew rig are you aiming for (biab 3v, etc)?
might be worth looking at an electric urn if biab as it will pay for itself very quickly(way cheaper than gas, been there done that with keggles)
but if 3v or other then ignore my curiosity  :icon_cheers:


----------



## kelbygreen (22/3/12)

I use a italian spiral (proper one bought from beer belly) best $90 or what ever it was I spent. Not sure of the cheaper knock off ones but these are great and if doing double batches I would not go anything less. They are prob the best heat to gas ratio from what others have said. I get about 4-5 brews out of mine and I got a gas HLT as well so its a full gas powered rig I also prob use the bottle for a few BBQ in that time as well. Oh I should say I am boiling about 53lts of wort with it.


----------



## Acasta (22/3/12)

You got one for $90?! They are $165 now, which I'm not sure I can justify spending... Hmmm


----------



## kelbygreen (22/3/12)

yeah I see, Mine doesnt have the mesh or fancy wind skirts though and it doesnt have the wind protection on the bottom. The frame is almost the same it is different in many mays but still based around the original one. Also mine did not come with a hose or regulator. So I guess thats where I saved but still a good burner I prob would not of got one if it was that price though. A 23 burner mongolian and a bit of know how will get you about the same and save you money if you do it all yourself.


----------



## pk.sax (22/3/12)

I heard winequip near vic market and prolly the place in reservoir had a similar spec burner.... why not check! Also, if ever I made a brew stand, I wouldn't look past a welding torch like Yardy has done, cheap, effective, its meant to throw heat, keggles provide awesome flame spread.. etc..


----------



## Acasta (22/3/12)

practicalfool said:


> I heard winequip near vic market and prolly the place in reservoir had a similar spec burner.... why not check! Also, if ever I made a brew stand, I wouldn't look past a welding torch like Yardy has done, cheap, effective, its meant to throw heat, keggles provide awesome flame spread.. etc..


Got some more details on these places? I'll check them out. 
Thanks


----------



## donburke (22/3/12)

The_Duck said:


> I got mine from a mob in Braeside - Keefer Brothers. They were excellent to deal with.
> 
> http://www.keeferbros.com.au/burners.shtml
> 
> ...



i think the mj/hr ratings on that keeferbros ste are overstated

each jet on the mongolians counts for 4 mj/hr, so your 20 jet is more like 80mj/hr


----------



## pk.sax (22/3/12)

Acasta said:


> Got some more details on these places? I'll check them out.
> Thanks


http://www.costanteimports.com.au/index.php

That is one, there is a place opposite vic market that I can't wrap my head around the name of atm.They sell these burners people use for boiling drums of tomatoes... look it up or I think Fents once mentioned the name as well, he might remember.


----------



## Acasta (22/3/12)

practicalfool said:


> http://www.costanteimports.com.au/index.php
> 
> That is one, there is a place opposite vic market that I can't wrap my head around the name of atm.They sell these burners people use for boiling drums of tomatoes... look it up or I think Fents once mentioned the name as well, he might remember.



Hey, the place you linked is actually in bell st preston. Which is really close to me. Thanks

Please PM me if you rember of anything else.


----------



## shoobs (22/3/12)

Cellar Plus sell this burner for $80. It is actually an upgrade to the Italian spiral burner (which is made by the same company, but is called the DRAGO, not the MAMMUTH):
http://allthingswine.com.au/product.asp?code=7GASB-M1RING-OM

I use it with a medium pressure regulator and it is fast and quiet. I can't compare it to the famed Italian spiral burner, but it throws out a huge amount of heat, is solidly built and very adjustable.


----------



## Acasta (22/3/12)

shoobs said:


> Cellar Plus sell this burner for $80. It is actually an upgrade to the Italian spiral burner (which is made by the same company, but is called the DRAGO, not the MAMMUTH):
> http://allthingswine.com.au/product.asp?code=7GASB-M1RING-OM
> 
> I use it with a medium pressure regulator and it is fast and quiet. I can't compare it to the famed Italian spiral burner, but it throws out a huge amount of heat, is solidly built and very adjustable.


Cheers, also near me. Thanks.


----------



## bigandhairy (22/3/12)

I recently purchased a rambo and am stoked. I was using a 2200w element in a keggle, then using an urn as a kettle. Both provided great reults, but I am ecstatic with the results from my rambo. I can sparge greater due to better boil and get great efficieny up from 70% to 80-85%. Also it may be unrelated (although I don't think so) but head rentention and glass lacing has improved dramtically, head is by miles better and lacing has gone from almost non existent to heavily laced from top of glass to bottom. If I had my time over again I would not hesitate in going gas with a strong boil capabiltiy. IMO if you have the dollars, do not hestitate buying the best strongest burner you can get. I really think it's one of those things you shouldn't scrimp on, not saying you have to spend a fortune, just buy the best your budget will allow I don't think you'll be dissappointed.

bah

P.S. always bearing in mind YMMV


----------



## kelbygreen (22/3/12)

WAY OT but you own a revo hairy! 

I cant say that my head retention is great with using gas, maybe it has to do with how hard you boil? I only just get a rolling boil but as I got a wide pot I still get 11% boil off. The burner is only less then half on at the boil stage but heard you need 10% or better to get rid of DMS so figured I beat that mark so no use to crank the burner up.


----------



## pk.sax (22/3/12)

I think cellar plus mentioned above might be the mob near vic market!


----------



## bigandhairy (22/3/12)

kelbygreen said:


> WAY OT but you own a revo hairy!
> 
> I cant say that my head retention is great with using gas, maybe it has to do with how hard you boil? I only just get a rolling boil but as I got a wide pot I still get 11% boil off. The burner is only less then half on at the boil stage but heard you need 10% or better to get rid of DMS so figured I beat that mark so no use to crank the burner up.



lol, yep got a revo but the poor baby's got a broken right arm at the moment. a usual brew of say 4-4.5 kg grain with the burner goin fulll tilt is there abouts 12 ltrs first runnings with 25ltr sparge to get to 23 ltr flame out and 20-21 ltr into cube. So I think that's like 30ish % boil off, it's when I started the extra sparge and bigger boil off I started getting better eff (obviously) and coincedentally or not the better head/lace.

bah


----------



## kelbygreen (22/3/12)

bigandhairy said:


> lol, yep got a revo but the poor baby's got a broken right arm at the moment. a usual brew of say 4-4.5 kg grain with the burner goin fulll tilt is there abouts 12 ltrs first runnings with 25ltr sparge to get to 23 ltr flame out and 20-21 ltr into cube. So I think that's like 30ish % boil off, it's when I started the extra sparge and bigger boil off I started getting better eff (obviously) and coincedentally or not the better head/lace.
> 
> bah



Yeah there maybe something in the increased boil off. Your efficiency is prob mainly to do with the extra sparge you are doing


----------



## Vanoontour (23/3/12)

Don't know about your neck of the woods but James Shields in Spotswood, Melbourne: $137 for a 4 ring with hose and reg. Does this sound like a good price??


----------



## Fents (23/3/12)

shoobs said:


> Cellar Plus sell this burner for $80. It is actually an upgrade to the Italian spiral burner (which is made by the same company, but is called the DRAGO, not the MAMMUTH):
> http://allthingswine.com.au/product.asp?code=7GASB-M1RING-OM
> 
> I use it with a medium pressure regulator and it is fast and quiet. I can't compare it to the famed Italian spiral burner, but it throws out a huge amount of heat, is solidly built and very adjustable.



This is the italian spiral knock off. same type burner different pattern holes, its not exactly spiral.

I had an italian spiral but it crapped itself. now use one of these and i can def say there is not much difference at all. i actually prefer the knockoff model.

i regulary boil 100+ litres with this burner and a med pressure reg no dramas at all. quiet too!


----------



## Vanoontour (23/3/12)

Fents said:


> This is the italian spiral knock off. same type burner different pattern holes, its not exactly spiral.
> 
> I had an italian spiral but it crapped itself. now use one of these and i can def say there is not much difference at all. i actually prefer the knockoff model.
> 
> i regulary boil 100+ litres with this burner and a med pressure reg no dramas at all. quiet too!



Which would you prefer, this or a 4 ring burner as they are the same price when you put a reg on them. 4 ring doesn't have a stand tho...


----------



## Malted (23/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> lets be clear, they are knock off or 'style' burners, not the actual real deal. you may get what you pay for.
> 
> or be patient and see what people sell on AHB and other brewing boards.



I suspect you were specifically refering to the super el cheapo one in the link that I commented on.




The quality of this one for $90 at Hong Kong Hardware looked to be as good as the one I bought from Beerbelly.


----------



## kelbygreen (23/3/12)

looks identical to the one I bought from beer belly


----------



## shoobs (23/3/12)

Fents said:


> This is the italian spiral knock off. same type burner different pattern holes, its not exactly spiral.
> 
> I had an italian spiral but it crapped itself. now use one of these and i can def say there is not much difference at all. i actually prefer the knockoff model.
> 
> i regulary boil 100+ litres with this burner and a med pressure reg no dramas at all. quiet too!



It isn't actually a knock-off. I did a bunch of research on burners, and it took forever to trawl through the misinformation out there. Here is a summary of what I found:

The Italian spiral burner is made by a company called OMAC. The model is the DRAGO. It has 140 jets configured in blocks of 7, running outwards in a spiral. It is mounted on a 40x40cm frame.
There is a smaller spiral burner, with less jets. I don't know who makes it, but it looks like a miniature spiral burner. The jets are in blocks of 5, and I'm not sure of the total count.
There are a bunch of "knockoff" spiral burners made of cast iron with a built in stand like this one (http://www.leeswarehouse.com/productShow.asp?id=636). Primus also used to sell them, but no longer do.
The Italian spiral burner is difficult to get here in Australia. Lots of the distributors are running them out.
The MAMMUTH (the orange one I posted above) is supposedly the upgrade to the DRAGO. It is made by the same company. The burner itself is slightly larger, but it has the same number of jets. The jets are not in a spiral configuration. The frame is a similar size at 38x38cm.


----------



## stux (23/3/12)

Malted said:


> I suspect you were specifically refering to the super el cheapo one in the link that I commented on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks exactly the same as my BeerBelly Italian Spiral that I have.

As mentioned it is actually a "Drago" burner (italian for dragon?) made in italy

And the other burner, the orange one, is a Mammoth burner... they very well might be from the same company.


edit: ignore me, see previous post 


...

So, how does an Italian Spiral "crap itself"?


----------



## stux (23/3/12)

shoobs said:


> It isn't actually a knock-off. I did a bunch of research on burners, and it took forever to trawl through the misinformation out there. Here is a summary of what I found:
> 
> The Italian spiral burner is made by a company called OMAC. The model is the DRAGO. It has 140 jets configured in blocks of 7, running outwards in a spiral. It is mounted on a 40x40cm frame.
> There is a smaller spiral burner, with less jets. I don't know who makes it, but it looks like a miniature spiral burner. The jets are in blocks of 5, and I'm not sure of the total count.
> ...



From the picture I saw, it seems to have 12 groups of 12 jets, each group is made of a group of 3,4,5 jets. Total 144 jets


----------



## Murcluf (23/3/12)

Malted said:


> I suspect you were specifically refering to the super el cheapo one in the link that I commented on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got 2 of these puppies and they are the ducks nuts once you adjust the air intake correctly for maximum blue flame


----------



## shoobs (23/3/12)

Stux said:


> From the picture I saw, it seems to have 12 groups of 12 jets, each group is made of a group of 3,4,5 jets. Total 144 jets



Yep, sorry, you're right. Almost the same number of jets.


----------



## pk.sax (23/3/12)

If you have doubts about what burner is what, have a trawl through eBay.it and google translate be your friend.

When I did that research, I found out that omac make 2 different rating burners. Emporiovalenti something is the name of one website where I found them listed.

If you googled enough you'd find them.
Luckily for me, the Italian spiral was still cheap at Beerbelly.

Mine has done 5 boils + BBQ use so far for between 1-1.5 size batches and sometimes also used to heat strike water.
I reckon there is still a brew left. G&g med pressure regulator is well enough for what I do.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (23/3/12)

I once got a hot tip on a cheap burner, so I decided to start wearing pants while brewing...


----------



## arifester (24/3/12)

joel connolly said:


> Hello lads!
> 
> I've been scouring the forums and the internet. I've read all the older posts on burners but I was wondering if anyone has any current tips on getting a cheap burner? Thinking Spiral or Nasa, pretty much anything except the 2/3/4 Ring burners.
> 
> ...



I managed to purchase the SP10 through Amazon and they delivered to my place in Sydney, ended up costing ~$100AUD. The hose doesn't fit a 9kg LPG tank, but I've been told BBQ's Galore or a similar place will be able to get me an adapter of sorts. Going to head down there this week and try and get it sorted. 

PM me if you need any more info.


----------



## popmedium (26/3/12)

Wow. This is a metric tonne of great info. thank you everyone for sharing. I'm going to look at everything posted and pick a path to go down. I shall post my results for y'all.

And at the moment I'm doing BIAB because I live in a one bedroom apartment. I have dreams to someday buy a home with a yard big enough for a shed/brewhouse but until then I'd like to buy gear that could be used should I ever upgrade.

Like I said, I will report back with my findings so as to keep this resource up to date.

Thanks again lads!

Joel


----------



## Fents (26/3/12)

Stux said:


> So, how does an Italian Spiral "crap itself"?



not exactly crapped itself just sooting up my 120L pot like a barsted. when i got it it had that magical blue flame everytime but over time and prob with a few boilovers and me getting a touch lazy it would only burn yellow. so i took to it with a wire brush and drill bit and gave it a clean up and it got better but still not good enough for me, so i retired it.


----------



## popmedium (28/3/12)

Morning lads!

OK so the cheapest I found in Australia (thanks to the hot tips above) was through Cellar Plus. the website wasn't that helpful but I received this reply from the nice gentleman via email - 

"Yes the Italian burner is on special at $79.90 rrp $110

ALLOW $ 22-25 to ship

We suggest the adjustable regulator hose 1800mm at $49.50

Please confirm order via phone with c/card or send 2 emails with card details split.

Do you need any other beer mashing or sauce making gear?

We also have the Italian hot plate to suit this model if you want to use also a portable bbq it taste better than most china hot plates..
STEFANO BAGGIO

CELLAR PLUS p/l ( Division of Australian Olive Oil Supplies Pty . Ltd)

218 Cooper St

EPPING . VICTORIA 3076 AUSTRALIA

Tel: 0061 3 9422 1711 Fax: 0061 3 9422 1714"

I only boil max 30 litres so I think I might save some money and get a not-so-fancy-regulator from Bunnings for $30. Looking around these forums if I got the high pressure reg (at bunnings for $50ish) I might blow the concrete up or worse yet, boil the beer away to nothing. Lanlord wouldn't appreciate either outcome, I'm sure.

When it arrives I'll do some tests and post some pictures. Thanks again everyone for the advice!

Joel


----------



## lagers44 (28/3/12)

Hi Joel

Just to add my input, I have a burner similar to this one Spiral with built in frame and have used it for 15years ( originally bought from Paddy's markets ), only needed to get medium pressue reg from BBQs galore and it has no issues with double batches either 50L.
I'm not too sure about getting anthing other than a standard reg from bunnings though, have never seen medium or high there.


----------



## Acasta (28/3/12)

Hey guys,
I ended up going down to cellar plus and picking up an Italian spiral burner and stand for $69! And a adjustable reg for $49.
Pretty happy with that.


----------



## kelbygreen (28/3/12)

thats a good pickup


----------



## DU99 (28/3/12)

will have to pay a visit


----------



## crozdog (28/3/12)

can you weld? If so make your own.....only about 6 parts for the burner they are used in FNQ to cook crabs. they do need hp regs but will boil 50l in 20 mins.......  

found this on another site  






linky

if you need a stand have a look at this


----------



## felten (28/3/12)

Acasta said:


> Hey guys,
> I ended up going down to cellar plus and picking up an Italian spiral burner and stand for $69! And a adjustable reg for $49.
> Pretty happy with that.


thats a great price, I might have to pick one up as well.


----------



## homebrewkid (28/3/12)

crozdog said:


> can you weld? If so make your own.....only about 6 parts for the burner they are used in FNQ to cook crabs. they do need hp regs but will boil 50l in 20 mins.......
> 
> found this on another site
> 
> ...





thats bloody nuts....................i might make one for something to do..........


----------



## adraine (28/3/12)

Acasta said:


> Hey guys,
> I ended up going down to cellar plus and picking up an Italian spiral burner and stand for $69! And a adjustable reg for $49.
> Pretty happy with that.




Are they online? if so Whats the website?

Cheers Ad


----------



## Acasta (28/3/12)

The site has been linked to but here: http://allthingswine.com.au/product.asp?code=7GASB-M1RING

That is the "drago" which is what everyone calls italian spiral burner. There is no pics of it, but looks exactly like the ones linked in the thread before.


----------



## pk.sax (28/3/12)

Bloody good pickup mate. Not the Italian spiral, just a cousin from same father I think. lol
Amazing deal you got.


----------



## Martrix (26/7/14)

How about this one? Would it be the same power as the beer belly one?

Homemakeit Spiral burner  for $60 and a High pressure adjustable reg for $42


----------



## seehuusen (26/7/14)

WOW CC747 ey, that's a mean mother of a burner LOL :kooi:


----------

